# Looking for help in Southern CA



## californiabull (Apr 27, 2010)

Welcome. I lived for several years in San Diego and bow hunting can be rough. Head to the mountains. There is lots of public land in the forests. I spent a lot of time around Julian, Santa Ysabel, and the Cleveland National Forest. There are some deer up there but there is also a lot of hunting pressure. Keep an eye out around Lake Cuyamaca as the deer like to roam in the area. Talk to the Rangers, they can be helpful. Good luck!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Phaen (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks CABULL! Thats what I have read. Looks like the Cleveland NF is the place to go. Have you done any turkey hunting down here?


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Phaen. Have fun here.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Southern California*

*Welcome to AT!!!*

We just spent several Days near Pine Valley in the Cleveland National Forest. About 45 miles east of SD and had deer flying through our site for our 2011 Calendar. And let me tell you...I wanted to reach for my Bow so bad. But the season is coming up soon. Turkey, Deer and Hogs are throughout that Forest and its not that far from you.

Northern LA county is Tejon Ranch, but it is a private ranch$$$$$$.400,000 acres of prestine county I have never seen before in southern cali. We have pull out 300 lbs hogs out of there a time or two.

Let me know if you should have any other questions.

Take Care and Good Luck this Season.

Tony


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## Phaen (Aug 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Phaen (Aug 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
*Welcome to AT

Glad to have ya!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------

